# Preseason Game 5 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (3-1) vs. San Antonio Spurs (2-2)*​*Sunday, October 22, 7:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao 

*SPURS*




































Parker / Ginobili / Bowen / Duncan / Oberto​
Rockets.com Preview 


> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy will certainly have a few constants with whatever lineup he has on the floor.
> 
> Yao Ming. Tracy McGrady. And, probably, Shane Battier.
> 
> ...


_*Next Games*_
@








@








@








_ Season Opener_


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

how long is bonzi gone for?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Chuck starting on TD? Not sure if I like that too much. . . :raised_ey Heres' hoping Yao reclaims his lethal shooting touch tonight :cheers: I see very similar numbers for Yao and TD this season, both with great ind. numbers

Yao: 22.6 ppg, 12.4 rbs (8def 3 or 4off rbs), 2.0blks, 3.0ast, 1.0stls, 1.6tos
TD: 23.7 ppg, 11.6 rbs 2.0blks 3.6ast, .8stls, 2.0tos

Tmac wants more mins, tonite he gets them. I think Jeff should spend more time with the starting lineup.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Seriously where the hell is Bonzi Wells!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4097088&postcount=60


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn....i hope he plays at least 1 preseason game or something....


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I think I heard on the radio that Bonzi is gonna be out for a while. I can't remember it correctly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> I think I heard on the radio that Bonzi is gonna be out for a while. I can't remember it correctly.


then i dont see wtf the point it was to get him


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

(5:00) [HOU] Yao Layup Shot: Missed
(4:13) [HOU] Yao Layup Shot: Missed


(4:43) [HOU] McGrady Layup Shot: Missed

(4:11) [HOU] Battier Layup Shot: Missed

yao. already on 3 fouls god damn


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

(3:29) [HOU 13-20] Novak Jump Shot: Made (3 PTS) Assist: McGrady (1 AST)


its over for san antonio now


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn.. rockets arent doin too well considering 4 san antonio starters arent playing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I couldn't get to see the game...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061022/SASHOU/boxscore.html

its getting better now... still yao needs to bash a ref or something, theyre just targetting him


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice Lead taking into half time. Spurs are second half team though. Can't lose control now. 
No TD, no Parker, no Ginobili, no Bowen...

About Bonzi, I don't know what to say. I think he will maybe be traded if he keeps doing this.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

93-72 Rockets

Yao with 24 pts, 10 rebs, 10-17


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We win by 21. Yao and Novak led the way down the stretch (I think).


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam that was a vicious dunk by Yao. Im sorry for whoever who was guarding him. Oh and Steve Novak making the 3's at the 4th quarter were amazing


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

can't forget about battier he had a great game too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Overview from http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AnBdAjJQp0y0CSkhP6IFArS8vLYF?gid=2006102210



> HOUSTON (AP) -- Yao Ming scored 24 points and grabbed 10 rebounds and Shane Battier added 17 points to lead the Houston Rockets to a 93-72 win over the undermanned San Antonio Spurs in a preseason game on Sunday night.
> 
> Tracy McGrady added 11 points on 5-of-15 shooting and Rafer Alston had 10 points and six assists.
> 
> ...


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Dam that was a vicious dunk by Yao. Im sorry for whoever who was guarding him. Oh and Steve Novak making the 3's at the 4th quarter were amazing


I don't when was the last time Yao dunked with one hand like that!

Yao has really developed into his own self since the All Star break last year. Before he was more hesitant, not sure what he wanted to do. Since last year he's just been moving more fluid, more instinctly. Yao seems more mobile and fluid than a lot of power forwards. Rox can feed him the ball all day if they wanted to. He's probably more dangerous than Shaq now. :clap:


----------

